# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Viveros e Invernaderos  DIPLOMADOS SOBRE CULTIVOS PROTEGIDOS

## César Eduardo

Buenos días, podría alguien brindarme informacion sobre donde brindan diplomados (nacional o internacional)  sobre "Cultivos protegidos" " Cultivos de hortalizas en invernaderos" o todo lo referente a "Diseño, Instalación y manejo de invernaderos".
Muchas gracias por su ayuda.Temas similares: ¿Sobre qué cultivos o temas te interesaría que inform@cción organice sus Seminarios de Especialización en Procesos Agrícolas (SEPA) el 2015? Artículo: "SENASA debe normar sobre inocuidad y no sobre calidad de la fruta que se exporta" Deshacen mitos sobre cultivos transgénicos En torno al debate sobre los cultivos transgénicos

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola sullanero, contactate con los amigos de prodac ellos te van a guiar en todo lo referente a invernaderos, mallas, herramientas. 
Cordial saludo,

----------


## César Eduardo

Carlos, Algun nombre en particular ? 
Gracias.

----------


## kscastaneda

*PRODAC Chiclayo* Mz. A, Lote 1, Urbanización Ciudad Chofer de Chiclayo, Lambayeque. 
Telf.: (074) 497 967   

> Carlos, Algun nombre en particular ? 
> Gracias.

----------

